#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-03
<ajmorris> hehe, i always miss out, just... elkbuntu, any chance you're still here? prolly at work/lunch though...
<nalioth> ajmorris: is there something i can help you with?
<ajmorris> oh, nalioth, you're here :)
<ajmorris> i want to get the Ubuntu Forums Beginners Area Team IRC group registration happening, but another freenode staffer, told me all ubuntu groups have to go through the Ubuntu IRC team
<ajmorris> i was wondering if i could get a special allowance for a group registration of this team? so we can sort out our own Vhost masks etc...
<ajmorris> ok, sorry nalioth, i just have to go to lunch really quickly... ill be back in a bit, talk to you then, if you're still here
<nalioth> ajmorris: take care
<cavendish> any launchpad translators here? I have a quick question.
<a1len> Hi. I read on launchpad that I can ask for a ubuntu cloak here... can I?
<a1len> Oh. nvm
<oly562> Flannel: why are you banning me? goddammit
<oly562> i use ubuntu and your banning me.. your not making #ubuntu a pleasant room
<Flannel> oly562: #ubuntu-ops is the place for this, not here.
<oly562> you too friggen strick
<oly562> where ever you are, its the right place
<oly562> your like a little hiltler with the way you overuse your ban privileges, this isnt friggen yahoo
<oly562> take me of the ban list... and stop picking on me...
<oly562> whatever dick
<elkbuntu> Flannel, good call.
<substr>  could someone please find out why i got banned from #kubuntu-de about 10 minutes ago, nickname was same as Im using right now ?
<elkbuntu> you may need to wait a bit.
<marcboy> Hey, i was wondering if anyone could shed light onto why im banned from the #ubuntu channel?
<Nafallo> marcboy: #ubuntu-ops
<marcboy> ah, sorry
<Nafallo> marcboy: this channel is for country (loco)-specific channels.
<Nafallo> no worries :-)
<Deadmode> hey yall
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-04
<barbanegra> hello
<barbanegra> im waiting for a council to help me
<jussi01> barbanegra: they will see your request when they come in.  they are both here and there.
<barbanegra> ok
<barbanegra> so i will just wiat
<barbanegra> wait*
<jussi01> yes
<barbanegra> :)
<barbanegra> anobody likes bob marley?... do you know the song: im still waiting.... :P
<jussi01> barbanegra: it may be a while, depends on when the council members wake up/come online. you can also contact them by email.
<barbanegra> ok
<barbanegra> thanks
<barbanegra> i will wait for an hour or two more
<barbanegra> anyway if you can tell me an email i thank you
<nalioth> barbanegra: who is your team leader?
<barbanegra> nalioth, we area a community
<barbanegra> perhaps you area asking about the founder?
<nalioth> barbanegra:  who is the current head of the Uruguay loco team?
<nalioth> brb
<barbanegra> im looking for that info
<barbanegra> pcapeluto
<barbanegra> is the head of the loco team of Uruguay
<barbanegra> or perhaps figures Julin
<nalioth> barbanegra: i'll be back in a few hours, so you should have time to find out these things.  please have the current head of the team join us here, will you?
<barbanegra> nalioth,
<barbanegra> ok
<barbanegra> can you give me an email
<barbanegra> so i ask the "leader" to mail
<barbanegra> im asking the leader to join us now
<barbanegra> nalioth, are you still there?
<pcapeluto> Acá estoy
<barbanegra> ...
<barbanegra> ta complicada la cosa che
<pcapeluto> Al parecer
<pcapeluto> pero es como todo
<pcapeluto> poquito a poco vamos llegando
<nalioth> hi barbanegra
<barbanegra> hi :)
<barbanegra> pcapeluto, is the founder of the Uruguay loco community
<pcapeluto> hi nalioth
<nalioth> pcapeluto: please identify to nickserv
<nalioth> pcapeluto: congratulations  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-uy list
 * nalioth is late for an appointment
<barbanegra> :D
<nalioth> hasta luego
<barbanegra> ok
<pcapeluto> Ok gracias
<barbanegra> thanks
<barbanegra> hello... I think i already have the answer but anyway...
<barbanegra> the owner of #ubuntu-uy told me the founder key so i can configure the channel settings (topic, access list, etc)
<barbanegra> is anyway i can have founder access by the key? or the founder must grant me access first?
<nalioth> barbanegra: channels no longer have passwords
<nalioth> he'll need to give you the +f flag, if he wants you to manage the channel
<barbanegra> oh it doesnt work anymore... ok
<barbanegra> nalioth you are the best!
<barbanegra> :)
<barbanegra> by the way
<barbanegra> i was wondering that i saw chanserv bot in some channels
<barbanegra> like #montevideolibre
<nalioth>   /msg chanserv help       /msg chanserv help set
<nalioth> For tips and information on channel and user modes and management, see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<barbanegra> is there a command to chanserv, so it enters the channel?
<barbanegra> yes i already do that but haven saw it
<barbanegra> it is in set option?
<nalioth> barbanegra: read the output carefully of those two commands
<barbanegra> ok
<barbanegra> sorry my english isnt good enough i think
<nalioth> barbanegra: mira /msg chanserv help set
<barbanegra> guard°
<barbanegra> guard!
<barbanegra> thanks :D
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-06
<Rafik> Why isn't there #ubuntu-confessional or #ubuntu-empty-your-mind channels ! :p
<Myrtti> I can lend you my guinea pigs for that
<elkbuntu> Rafik, there is #ubuntu-offtopic but all ubuntu channels are expected to be CoC compliant, so the contents of some people's minds simply isnt appropriate
<elkbuntu> there are other places to do that, anyway.
<Rafik> lol
<Rafik> elkbuntu: you are right
<elkbuntu> half left as well.
<Rafik> elkbuntu: many many ideas in my mind.. ubuntu-arabic is nearly dead.. don't find a way to find contributor.. should we kill the project.. should we try to reawake it..
<Rafik> that's the kind of things I need to talk about..
<elkbuntu> ubuntu-arabic is the translation project?
<Rafik> no, it's separated from ubuntu-l10n-ar even if we tried to encourage the translation via the ubuntu-arabic project
<elkbuntu> separated why?
<Rafik> I meant the translation team will not be affected it ubuntu-arabic is dissolved.
<elkbuntu> ah
<elkbuntu> so what is the actual aim of ubuntu-arabic?
<Rafik> ubuntu-arabic was created to let the arabic loco work together to produce/offer the arabic ubuntu-related contents/support
<Rafik> we even offered to host websites..
<elkbuntu> ok right. and who were the original locos?
<Rafik> Jordan, Tunisia, Morocco, Lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Egypt..
<Rafik> some LoCos are not active themselves
<Rafik> I personnaly tought if we build a bigger team, it will work
<elkbuntu> sometimes a bigger team means everyone else sees other people who can do the work, rather than opportunities to do the work/
<elkbuntu> first step is to inspire the locos again somehow
<Rafik> the problem is : the community is being divided to small unities and each one is taking a kind of Independence. This is due to two reasons. either people don't understand what is a loco or they are simply searching for personal benefits through the loco
<Rafik> Some are in a team for the team itself, not for ubuntu
<elkbuntu> yeah that's the problem
<Rafik> It's not easy to handle such things.. especially when some IT professionals are active in a loco but don't get the sens of the community.. it results in reinventing things and rules designed for the loco instead of using the existent documents
<Rafik> the loco simply gets out of the loco project
<jcastro> anyone going to be around for openweek in a few minutes?
<nalioth> jcastro: what do you mean?
<jcastro> I need to make sure #ubuntu-classroom is set in a way so that only sabdfl and myself can speak
<jcastro> but I have _zero_ irc kung fu
<jcastro> If someone could help me out that would be great
<nalioth> sure
<Myrtti> you people are no use
<Myrtti> I WANT TO KNOW HOW TO HYPHENATE HYPHENATE
<Myrtti> groar
<Myrtti> :-(
<Myrtti> and wrong channel to boot.
 * Myrtti goes to bed to cry
<jcastro> nalioth: thanks <3
<nalioth> jcastro: when you need to speak, op up and /mode #ubuntu-classroom +m
<nalioth> when the class is over, do the same, but with -m
<Myrtti> nalioth: you're late
<nalioth> Myrtti: i am?
<Myrtti> [17:00] ~~~jcastro [n=jcastro@ubuntu/member/jcastro] has left #ubuntu-irc []
<Myrtti> [17:00] < nalioth> jcastro: when you need to speak, op up and /mode #ubuntu-classroom +m
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> i'm going blind, too
<juliux> hi does somebody knows where i can find the freenode authplugin for supybot?
<nalioth> juliux: there isn't one
<nalioth> or am i thinking something weird?  what does the authplugin do?
<juliux> nalioth: it is mentioned in the bantracker read me
<nalioth> my supybot (ubot3) auths on connect
<nalioth> but i'm not any kind of supybot expert
<nalioth> perhaps ask in #supybot ?
<juliux> ok
<jussi01> !botclone | juliux
<ubottu> juliux: Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://tinyurl.com/3s8roe
<juliux> jussi01: yeah i allready saw that page
<jussi01> :)
<juliux> jussi01: i also found the freenode auth plugin;)
<nalioth> juliux: what do they do?
<juliux> nalioth: that is the next thing i want to figure out
<nalioth> 9_9
<juliux> nalioth: the read me says that you can ignore with that plugin all messeas from un-identified people
<nalioth> juliux: well, that isn't good in an Ubuntu info bot  :(
<juliux> nalioth: we will use our bot not as an infobot, we have an extra infobot
<juliux> nalioth: i only want to setup a log and bantracker bot
<nalioth> so just set it up to ignore all messages from anyone but it's owner
<juliux> stdin: /window 39
<juliux> sorry
<jspiro> ubottu: ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jspiro> ubottu, no, ask is If you have a question, just ask.  For example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running Ubuntu version ___. when I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___." Don't ask if you can ask, or if anyone uses it, or pick one person to ask: always ask the whole channel. We're all volunteers; make it easy for us to help you. If you don't get an answer, ask later or at www.ubun
<Flannel> jspiro: Too long.
<LjL> way too long
<LjL> i think the present one is too long already
<LjL> it was originally "Don't ask to ask, just ask"
<jspiro> LjL:  What if I could summarize it more?
<LjL> now it surpasses a line's length on my screen
<jspiro> Flannel: LjL: Or what if I split it into two parts, !ask and !gq ?
<Flannel> jspiro: What would you summarize to that isn't already in the original?
<Flannel> jspiro: gq?
<LjL> jspiro: it's split already
<Flannel> oh
<LjL> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> !please
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Flannel> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<LjL> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jspiro> LjL: ah. i didn't know those factoids.
<LjL> !elaborate
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jspiro> hmm, it seems nobody in #ubuntu uses those though.  How could we make them better known?  Maybe by adding "see also !elaborate" to the end of !gq?
<LjL> jspiro: it's not true that nobody uses them
<Flannel> jspiro: I don't think its really necessary though.
<jspiro> LjL:  ok, it seems to me.
<jspiro> Flannel:  fair.
<Flannel> jspiro: When those sorts of issues arrise, generally its a situation that is best handled through actual typing
<jspiro> Flannel:  also fair :)
<LjL> jspiro: keep in mind two things. one, the bot should flood the channel as little as possible, two, people won't read overly long factoids anyway
<LjL> jspiro: and to make factoids more known, there is only one way - use them when appropriate
<LjL> jspiro: the bot has search functions and a webpage. if a few people are fluent with the bot and know how to search for factoids, and use them, other people will follow
<LjL> i used to do that a lot, i'm much less active currently, but that doesn't make that any less true
<jspiro> how's this?
<jspiro> ubottu, example is Please give us full details.  For example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running Ubuntu version ___. when I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___."
<jspiro> that's the part of my proposed new !ask I really liked.
<jspiro> it's from #debian's bot (dpkg)'s !ask
<LjL> it's basically !error put in a different way
<jspiro> !error
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<LjL> i don't particularly like the "___", i'd change them to "..."
<LjL> but it might work
<Flannel> Sounds more like a bug report than a support request though.
<jspiro> Flannel:  yes.  IIRC I wrote it for dpkg.  It's not perfect.
<jspiro> in fact it's not great.
<LjL> !details is <reply> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !example is <alias> details
<LjL> having it won't hurt
<LjL> but i agree it's not always appropriate
<jspiro> ubottu: no, details is <reply> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., my computer did: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jspiro>  
<jspiro> LjL: a little better?
<LjL> most of the time, what's important is just a description of the damn problem
<LjL> jspiro: see above ;)
<jspiro> yep :) people have trouble explaining.
<LjL> jspiro: ah there's also this
<LjL> !nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<LjL> and this
<LjL> !errors
<ubottu> If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<LjL> actually
<LjL> !no error is <alias> errors
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<LjL> !no error is <alias> errors
<jspiro> LjL: I think more see-also's would help.
<jspiro> But all those you showed are excellent factoids.
<LjL> jspiro: the main problem with see-also's (although i added a LOT of them) is that people will too often use them in the channel
<jspiro> LjL: how do we avoid people from using them in channel?  maybe a rate limit?
<LjL> jspiro: do note that the "nothing" factoid, for instance, doesn't have "plain" see-alsos, but does have words prefixed with !...
<jspiro> i see.
<LjL> jspiro: we avoid it by telling them not to, a rate limit wouldn't help because it'd need to be extremely low.
<LjL> !msg the bot
<LjL> uhm type that yourself if you don't know its contents
<LjL> the bot has me on ignore because it's silly
<jspiro> LjL: :)
<jspiro> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jspiro> all :  why does ! talk to channel by default?  why doesn't ! normally /msg?
<LjL> jspiro: err, and who would it /msg by default?
<LjL> it can't just guess the intended recipient
<jspiro> LjL: good question.  Dunno.  How about the last 3 people to have spoken?
<LjL> meh don't make things way more complicated than they need to be, no :)
<jspiro> ok :)
<LjL> the bot needs to talk in the channel
<LjL> and people need to be educated to use it in private if they need it for their own purposes only
<LjL> and, as far as code tweaking goes to provide subtle hints to that --
<LjL> i assure you they've been thought over, and implemented
<LjL> jspiro: try doing !test | jspiro for instance
<jspiro> !test | jspiro
<LjL> !foo | jspiro
<ubottu> jspiro, please see my private message
<ubottu> jspiro: bar
<jspiro> !foo | jspiro
<ubottu> jspiro, please see my private message
<jspiro> ah i see.  the (In the future, please use a private message to investigate).
<LjL> jspiro: yeah. does the same if you !test > jspiro, or at least it did last time i checked
<LjL> by the way stdin, i don't think the recognition of either "ubottu" or "ubotu" being in the message works
<LjL> !test > floodbot1    (floodbot1, see the private message from ubotu )
<LjL> or uhm, perhaps it does now
<stdin> it should
<LjL> didn't couple days ago :)
<jspiro> why not just run a second bot named "ubotu"?
<stdin> wait, floodbot1 isn't here, so it won't show the "please see my private message" anyway
<stdin> jspiro: we don't own the nick
<LjL> stdin: right but i'm testing it in -bots right now
<LjL> with fellows who are actually there
<LjL> and it does seem to work
<jspiro> stdin: who does?  can you ask them kindly to give it to you?  or can you ask freenode to?
<stdin> seveas
<jspiro> who is seveas?
<LjL> the owner of the ubotu nickname.
<jspiro> so would seveas give us it?
<LjL> i don't think so.
<LjL> and i'm not going to ask, either.
<stdin> he owns the nick and always has, and he uses it afaik anyway
<stdin> (for his bot)
<jspiro> what is his bot?
<stdin> https://launchpad.net/ubot
<jspiro> ok.  anyway, thanks for all the explanations all.
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-07
<goat|lappy> I'l like to see about modifying my unaffiliated cloaked account to an ubuntu cloaked account
<nalioth> goat|lappy: care to identify to services?
<goat|lappy> i just did
<goat|lappy> to my main account
<nalioth> do you have a launchpad page?
<goat|lappy> yes, would you like it?
<nalioth> it doesn't matter to me
<nalioth> you're the one wanting the cloak
<goat|lappy> right, i wondered if it was needed to assign the cloak
<goat|lappy> should there be a specific person to direct my request? or just await response
<nalioth> goat|lappy: you're talking to me
<nalioth> goat|lappy: do you have a launchpad page?
<goat|lappy> nalioth: ~musikgoat
<goat|lappy> nalioth: so yes
<nalioth> ah yes
<nalioth> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<nalioth> come back when you've completed that step  :)
<goat|lappy> k, thanks
<goat|lappy> nalioth: can you tell me what the --key-id refers to?
<nalioth> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<goat|lappy> when i --list-keys i have a pub, a uid, and a sub
<nalioth> your key id will be the 8 digit number after "pub'
<nalioth> not all numbers
<nalioth> A1B2C3D4 or something else
<goat|lappy> ahh, after the 1024D,  thatsthe problem
<goat|lappy> thx
<goat|lappy> nalioth: i've done what you've asked
<nalioth> goat|lappy: i don't think you've read that web page very well
<nalioth> it takes a solid contribution to the Ubuntu community to become a member
<goat|lappy> no?  support in the forums and comments and bug reports are not substantial enough?
<goat|lappy> it seemed from the reading that becoming an ubuntero seemed to be enough
<nalioth> goat|lappy: the trail to Ubuntu membership is on that page
<nalioth> if you feel you are up for it, you can read the page and find out how to go about it
<goat|lappy> i see the additional information that i missed,  i will work on that and move further from there.  thanks nalioth
 * Mirv wonders about the 31 Oct 15:04 < jussi01> nalioth: PriceChild elkbuntu LjL ^^
<Myrtti> [10:08] <+Myrtti> PriceChild, nalioth: have you recently checked people waiting to be  cloaked with member cloak? atleast my boss seems to be waiting for  his cloak at -irc
<Myrtti> :-D
<Mirv> ok missed that one :)
<Myrtti> was at #ubuntu-ops :-P
<elkbuntu> Mirv, all i can do is nod for the staffers in the list.
<Mirv> yep I've zero hurry, just curious
 * Myrtti pokes PriceChild, with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<Myrtti> damn.
<Myrtti> my aliases need tlc
<Nafallo> the lumberjack clown?
 * Myrtti slaps Nafallo with a sour herring
<Myrtti> tender loving care
<Nafallo> ah
<Myrtti> Nafallo: oh, oh, did you see this one already? http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2990374672/
<Myrtti> ♥
<Nafallo> actually thought you misspelled TCL first :-P
<Nafallo> Myrtti: ehrm. no. what is it about? I have more keys than that ;-)
<Myrtti> the pink one ♥
<Nafallo> scary, yes.
<Myrtti> he also made me a bookmarklet for creating quickresponse 2D barcodes with url's :-D
<Myrtti> makes installing software to N95 easier
<Myrtti> of course he has made the extension for firefox, but I don't use firefox so I needed the bookmarklet
<Myrtti> you might actually like the extension
<Myrtti> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2780
<adeola0405> hello
<erUSUL> hi
<adeola0405> this is my first time doing this irc thing
<adeola0405> i 'm new to ubuntu
<erUSUL> adeola0405: wellcome!
<adeola0405> and trying to get the concept of installing packages from tar files
<erUSUL> adeola0405: but you should /join #ubuntu
<adeola0405> didn't find it
<nalioth> adeola0405: and don't install anything from a tar file :(
<erUSUL> adeola0405: this is not the support channel. This channel is for operators of Local channels
 * Myrtti pokes nalioth with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
 * nalioth giggles and wonders why the poke . .
<adeola0405> thanks
<Myrtti> nalioth: Mirv and @ubuntu/member/mirv; https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki
<nalioth> Myrtti: /whois him and see if it's ok  :)
<Myrtti> nalioth: looks nice ♥
 * Myrtti huggles her team boss
<nalioth> anyone else need sorting?
<jcastro> Anyone going to be around at the top of the hour? I would like to step out for lunch and was wondering if someone could handle changing the topics in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat for the next session.
<Mirv> nalioth: thanks! :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-08
<goat|lappy> nalioth: (or anyone, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership  under preparation, it says to create a personal wiki page,  but I am having trouble identifying where in wiki.ubuntu.com to edit that,  should i create a page at wiki.ubuntu.com/~myusername ?
<Myrtti> well, yes. Mine is at wiki.ubuntu.com/~myrtti
<goat|lappy> ok, cool, thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> oops, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Myrtti
<goat|lappy> ahh,  ok
<PriceChild> goat|lappy: i think you should choose your username as the wiki believes it
<PriceChild> actually i'm making that up, ignore me sorry
<goat|lappy> PriceChild: meaning, as in my username is musikgoat  so my personal page will be wiki.ubuntu.com/musikgoat   thats what i'm going for atm
#ubuntu-irc 2008-11-09
<trucMuche> [NikO], ouep
<trucMuche> nalioth, ?
<trucMuche> * Le sujet de #sikelo est : Bonjour et bienvenu(e) a vous sur #ubuntu-fr. Posez votre question, on y répondra de notre mieux . Merci
<trucMuche> -ChanServ- [#sikelo] bienvenue ici a tout le monde ici:on parle on discute de piratage...ect
<[NikO]> and deleta, bot of #sikelo come and add ads on #ubuntu-fr
<trucMuche> [NikO], maybe ircop on #freenode  ?
<Rafik> trucMuche: maybe a freenode staffer may delete it
<Rafik> PriceChild: here ?
<trucMuche> ubuntu + pirate :\
<Rafik> c'est moche :)
<trucMuche> clair :|
<[NikO]> and they use bot2emule like that
<trucMuche> Zic, regarde ce que balance chanserv et le topic du chan
<Zic> j'ai vu
<Zic> it's a warez channel on Freenode which spam #ubuntu-fr and claims to be #ubuntu-fr on its topic, hmm :]
<Rafik> have you asked on #freenode ?
<trucMuche> i call nalioth
<trucMuche> but no answer
<Rafik> trucMuche: tu veux que j'expose le problème ?
<trucMuche> oui .. mon anglais est .. comment dire  .. assez défaillant :p
<Rafik> d'accord
<trucMuche> je risque de mal me faire comprendre
<Rafik> je fais pas fort non plus, il faut dire..
<trucMuche> bon alors c'est un taff pour [NikO]
<trucMuche> ᒃ‿ᒄ
<Rafik> Zic: à toi l'honneur ? :)
<tomaw> trucMuche: what's the nick of the bot?
<Rafik> tomaw: deleta
<tomaw> and when did it spam?
<trucMuche> tomaw, the bot join #ubuntu-fr with message .. and when we go on the #sikelo chanel bot say : talk warez here
<trucMuche> and topic of chanel say : #ubuntu-fr here
<trucMuche> sorry for my english
<[NikO]> tomaw, some minutes before
<[NikO]> http://mediabox.pastebin.com/md2f1d08
<tomaw> was it as you joined the channel or just randomly?
<[NikO]> i think is t an action from simon49 owner
<[NikO]> as he said : <simon49> c mon bot est il fait pub ?
<[NikO]> pub == ads
<Zic> Rafik: désolé, j'étais occupé
<Zic> je lis le backlog :)
<Rafik> Zic: it's ok
<Rafik> tomaw s'en occupe
<Zic> ok :)
<Rafik> Zic: btw, comment vas tu ? ^^
<Zic> Rafik: je traîne encore sur #sikelo, au cas où un user débutant s'y égarerait à cause de la pub, t a joint le canal pour parler à simon49, il lui a demandé de patienter 1h
<Zic> il est... amusant ce simon49 :>
<Zic> Rafik: bien à part ça, merci, et toi ?
<[NikO]> surtout quand il est forwardé sur d-fr :)
<Rafik> Zic: ca roule merci :)
<Rafik> Je voulais pas rester sur le channel pour ne pas lui donner du "succès"
<[NikO]> t as eu le droit au "record de personne"
<trucMuche> ᴖ_ᴖ
<trucMuche> je reste aussi pour loger
<trucMuche> tomaw, simon49 come back
<trucMuche> <simon49> stp tu peut me traduire en français ?
<trucMuche> houlà
<nalioth> trucMuche: you've got several staffers in #sikelo now
<trucMuche> i see
<trucMuche> Rafik, c'est pas possible .. c'est un gosse le simon ...
<Rafik> trucMuche: en france, on dit "boulet" n'est ce pas ? :)
<trucMuche> oui
<trucMuche> :)
<trucMuche> il l'a vachement arrêté son bot ...
<trucMuche> il se paye la tête d'un ircop là en plus
<trucMuche> et message d'accueil parle toujours de warez :\
<trucMuche> Rafik, et son topic .. :|
<Rafik> trucMuche: honnetement, il me fait marrer
<trucMuche> idem ..
<trucMuche> mais bon ..
<trucMuche> l'affiliation Ubuntu<->warez ..
<trucMuche> pas top quoi
<Rafik> trucMuche: on lui pose la question tu veux ?
<trucMuche> :)
<trucMuche> grillé Rafik :p
<Rafik> oui :D
<Rafik> c'est un peu mieux là :)
<trucMuche> je susi gentil hein
<trucMuche> Rafik, il a du mal à compredre :|
<trucMuche> <simon49> pourquoi c'est interdit ?
<trucMuche> han
<Rafik> trucMuche: je salue les staffers, ils ont des nerfs pour discuter :)
<Rafik> trucMuche: j'aurai supprimé le channel + ban au mec et son bot, sans trop attendre ^^
<trucMuche> clair
<trucMuche> outch ...
<trucMuche> t'as compris quelquechose là Rafik  ?
<Rafik> il veux assurer du 24/7 sur le channel :p
<trucMuche> omg
<trucMuche> grave garve le gars
<trucMuche> s/garve/grave
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-02
<Spreadsheet> Are there any proposals to "split" the main #ubuntu channel so that there are less people per channel and help is more efficient? Such as having #ubuntu-1, #ubuntu-2, and so on.
<elky> Spreadsheet, there have been various proposals saying we should, but no real way to do it that would guarantee an even spread of helpers, or the right helper in the right channel at the right time.
<Spreadsheet> I think we can have a "main" channel where people needing help find a helper. And then they take the discussion to a sub-channel
<elky> i think that would become unmanagable
<Seeker`> that proposal has been made several times before
<Seeker`> it takes the attention of people who know what they are doing away from the main channel
<Seeker`> which means that new people joining would be ignored until the other problems are solved
<Seeker`> if you have fixed #ubuntu-1, -2, -3, etc. etc. then it becomes impossible to make sure you have an even spread of people capable of helping across each channel
<Seeker`> unless you create a staff of people with fixed shifts etc.
<nalioth> Spreadsheet: do you ignore channels like #ubuntu-us-tx (or wherever you're from) ?
<Seeker`> which isn't really feasible
<Spreadsheet> I see what's wrong with the proposal
<Spreadsheet> I don't usually join those channels
<elky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/392799 is where it's been discussed before
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392799
<ubot4> Ubuntu bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392799
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392799
 * niko look at flood
 * elky gets out the bot repellant
<Seeker`> there isn't a nice way to support 1500 users in live chat. What we have is the best option so far. other solutions may solve some problems, but they introduce others, and usually majorly increase the admin overhead
<Spreadsheet> Bye
<JanC> I think more topic-specific channels might be useful
<JanC> especially on topics that have a lot of known issues  ;)
 * niko don't want to count offtopic discussion in such channel
<JanC> people will always do that, but in smaller channels that causes less harm than in #ubuntu as it is  ;)
<JanC> the problem is, currently in #ubuntu you can't help people without being focused on it permanently
<niko> but how an user knows in which channels he have to go ? :/ ?
<niko> mainly a beginner
<JanC> people can point them to the right channel, plus channel names should help
<niko> i don't think that solve the problem
<JanC> it won't solve all problems, but it works reasonably for the topics/teams that already have such a channel  ;)
<m4v> well, there's #ubuntu-meta
<ubot2> In ubot2, ctcd1 said: error: this initrd is too big la gi vay?
<erUSUL> anyone? pooper in #ubuntu
<erUSUL> nvm Pici is there
<jussi01_> erUSUL: #ubuntu-ops for #ubuntu stuff ;)
<m4v> jussi01_, did the council got our emails about u-es? do we have to wait until the elections are over for a reply?
<jussi01_> m4v: given we have only 2 council members atm, Id say that would be the case.
<Pricey> m4v: have you been in touch with the founder since?
<m4v> I have not seen the founder since he removed me
<nalioth> which is the norm, sadly
<m4v> the norm? you mean p3l|c4n0 never available?
<m4v> I'm probably the only one that talked with him "recently"
<m4v> which I don't like to do, he just treated me like I'm some new dude trying to get op in his channel and that I haven't worked hard enough for it
<Pilif12p> Hi all. Is The Floodbot open source?
<Pilif12p> and if so, where can i get the source?
<LjL> almost, but not quite yet.
<niko> Pilif12p: probably in some weeks/months
<Pilif12p> Ah.
<niko> but LjL can tell you more, as he wrote them :)
<Pilif12p> oh
<Pilif12p> cool
<LjL> i've said what i had to say :P
<Pilif12p> LjL: Is the source on the SVN or anything?
<LjL> no, it's just not available at the moment
<Pilif12p> ok.
<erUSUL> LjL: easier question is written python like supybot ?
<LjL> no. php.
<Pici> ahaha
<LjL> Pici: shush
<m4v> php?
<Pici> They both begin with a p!
<LjL> like in pee, aitch, pee, yes.
<Pilif12p> I'm just looking for a flood control bot, because on Moznet, their bot is not as good as Floodbot... It just kicks people, and the name isn't very nice. The name is "killer"
<LjL> eh, the name is easily changed, surely...
<Pilif12p> Nope. Its chanserv with a different name.
<niko> Pilif12p: if you want a supybot plugin about that
<LjL> the floodbots are not at all easy to set up, though, because they are a very ugly piece of code that's mostly custom-written for #ubuntu
<niko> i have one
<Pilif12p> Oh
<Pilif12p> niko: Will it run in linux?
<niko> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr/ubuntu-bots/ubotufr/files/head%3A/ChannelManager/
<niko> Pilif12p: it's a supybot plugin
<Pilif12p> Okay
<m4v> oh no! no more clones of ubotu-fr! D:
<Pilif12p> And, what's ubot based on?
<Pilif12p> ubotu
<tsimpson> 2 t's
<m4v> its supybot with custom plugins
<Pilif12p> Oh
<tsimpson> all ubottu is, is supybot + plugins
<Pilif12p> oh
<Pilif12p> I was running a Mozbot earlier, but it broke and got hacked
<Pilif12p> i decided to shut it down, because it could flood channels easily...
<Pilif12p> Anyway, thanks
<niko> Pilif12p: if you need help about plugin config, feel free to query me
<Pilif12p> k
<Pilif12p> does ubuntu come with python?
<m4v> yes
<Pilif12p> okay.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-03
<Pilif12p> niko: So, how do i download http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr/ubuntu-bots/ubotufr/files/head%3A/Bugtracker/
<Pilif12p> the entire thing
<Pilif12p> Or do i have to download one at a time
<niko> no
<niko> only ChannelManager plugin needed
<Pilif12p> i mean, i want to download Bugtracker
<niko> Pilif12p: so yes
<Pilif12p> Okay.
<niko> but it's not my plugin, so for bugs/support you should try https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<tsimpson> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<tsimpson> the reason I made that factoid is so I don't get a highlight ;)
<niko> :)
<jpds> Nafallo: /dev/sda2             771M  732M     0 100% /
<jpds> Whoops.
<jpds> Looks like lucid wants more room. :(
<Pici> I ran out of disk space whilst upgrading as well.
<tsimpson> jpds: if you have dapper, you can probably remove that, as well as hardy
<jpds> dapper's gone, pondering killing intrepid.
<tsimpson> the only people I know still using it are those who want KDE 3 in Kubuntu
<jpds> Is there no wiki page which lists when the EOLs are?
<DJones> jpds: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<DJones> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<DJones> That one?
<jpds> Ah, there we go.
<heikki> I just got my Ubuntu Member status, could someone give me the ubuntu cloak, my lp profile is https://launchpad.net/~heikki-mantysaari
<jussio1> heikki: congrats.
<heikki> thanks
<jussio1> heikki: you need to set email on your irc account
<jussio1> heikki: /msg nickserv help set email
<heikki> uh, I thought that it is enough to just have a account... just a moment...
<heikki> done
<jussio1> heikki: you probably want to hide it from the trolls ;) /msg nickserv help set hidemail
<heikki> sounds reasonable, thanks
<jussio1> freenode staff, including Pricey and nalioth, please cloak heikki with an ubuntu member cloak.
<niko> jussio1: ok
<niko> jussio1: done
<heikki> seems to work, thanks :)
<jussio1> heikki: congrats.
<jussio1> heikki: welcome to the dark side :)
<heikki> :)
<erUSUL> jussio1: wait! what? so fedore where the rebels all along?
 * erUSUL cries
<jussio1> haha
<niko> erUSUL: ahah
<Silver_Fox_> Hello,  I have just been made an Ubuntu Member and wanted to know what I need to do to get an ubuntu member cloak.  Can anyone help?  Many thanks.
<niko> ping jussio1
<niko> Silver_Fox_: provide your launchpad page
<Silver_Fox_> niko, https://edge.launchpad.net/~silver-fox
<Bodsda> Good evening. I was recently accepted as an Ubuntu member. Could I please have an Ubuntu member cloak?
<jussio1> nalioth, Freenode Staffers, please cloak Silver_Fox_ with an Ubuntu member cloak.
<Bodsda> https://edge.launchpad.net/~bodsda
<Pici> niko, nalioth, please cloak Bodsda with an Ubuntu Member cloak
<jussio1> nalioth, Freenode Staffers, please cloak Bodsda with an Ubuntu member cloak.
<Bodsda> thanks bnrubin
<jussio1> hehe
<Silver_Fox_> Thanks =]
<Bodsda> Thanks everyone :)
<niko> Silver_Fox_: can you change your account without _ under it ?
<Silver_Fox_> I think all other names were taken niko :(
<niko> _ is not a dns chars
<niko> so you will have an ugly cloak
<Pici> He already has an ugly cloak :/
<niko> perhaps /nick SilverFox
<niko> and /msg nickserv group
<Silver_Fox_> I will try that :)
<niko> after that /msg nickserv set accountname SilverFox
<Pici> SilverFox is already registered to a different account
<niko> or something without _ :)
<Silver-Fox-> Er,  I think I have done it now niko =]
<Silver-Fox-> Is this okay?
<niko> yes
<Silver-Fox-> Thank you niko + others
<Pici> Silver-Fox-: you're welcome, and congrats :)
<ioneye> what i have to provide so i can have an ubuntu member cloak?
<Pici> ioneye: A link to your launchpad page.
<ioneye> you mean this? https://launchpad.net/~bkarmis
<Silver-Fox-> Thanks.
<Pici> ioneye: Unfortuntely it doesn't look like you're an approved Ubuntu Member at this time. Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember for more information on becoming a member.
<Pici> Membership is a prerequisite for an ubuntu/member cloak
<niko> Bodsda: you are now cloaked, due to jussio1 request
<jussio1> niko: you realise Pici is a GC also?
<Bodsda> Thanks everyone
<jussio1> Bodsda: yw
<jussio1> Bodsda: and congrats
<niko> jussio1: i just highlight you as you request it
<jussio1> niko: so did Pici, line before mine ;) :P
<Pici> Its okay, you didn't hurt my feelings.
<Pici> :(
<niko> sorry Pici
<Ddorda> hello. I've just got Membered, can I get ubuntu cloacked? https://edge.launchpad.net/~ddorda
<erUSUL> Ddorda: does your nick set up includes email?
<erUSUL> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<erUSUL> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Ddorda> this is my official nick
<Ddorda> and it's registered
<erUSUL> ok; jussio1 Pici ping? ^ cloak
<Ddorda> erUSUL: can you help me sign an ubuntu mail address?
<Ddorda> I want to make it alias my gmail account
<erUSUL> Ddorda: dunno who does the @ubuntu.com mail aliases. i was refering to the mail you used to register your nickname
<erUSUL> Ddorda: /msg NickServ info yournick
<Ddorda> vHost      : unaffiliated/ddorda
<Ddorda> erUSUL: whhat I'm supposed to see there?
<papapep> hi, I've been approved as an ubuntu member this evening, and I'd like to have a cloak :)
<papapep> is it possible?
<papapep> my LP profile is https://edge.launchpad.net/~papapep
<jpds> Ddorda: The email alias is a process which should take no more than a few days.
<jpds> papapep: Hola.
<papapep> jpds: hola!
<jpds> papapep: Make sure that you've set up your nick as per: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<papapep> done :)
<erUSUL> Ddorda: if you have an email asociated with your registered nick
<Ddorda> erUSUL: then?
<jpds> nalioth: Can you help Ddorda and papapep with their cloaks?
<erUSUL> just that.
<erUSUL> is a requisite
<Ddorda> oh.. so it's all automatic?
<Ddorda> I just need to wait?
<nalioth> papapep: please set an email  /msg nickserv help set email
<jpds> Ddorda: Look at the cool docs I wrote about this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<nalioth> Ddorda: you can go about your business :) your cloak will be applied within 24h
<erUSUL> Ddorda: yes just wait
<Ddorda> nalioth & erUSUL: thanks alot! :D
<erUSUL> i've nothing but yw
<erUSUL> done*
<papapep> nalioth: done
<nalioth> papapep: ok, thanks.  you will be cloaked within 24h
<papapep> thanks a lot :)
<Pici> nalioth: When you get a moment could you assign cloaks for Ddorda and papapep? Assuming that they both have emails set, of course.
<nalioth> sure
<nalioth> cloaked, Pici
<Pici> nalioth: thanks and thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-04
<Pilif12p> niko: Hello. i'm back, can you send me a link to the channelmanager again?
<m4v> Pilif12p:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr/ubuntu-bots/ubotufr/files/head%3A/ChannelManager/
<Pilif12p> thx
<mac9416> Hi there, where can I go to talk to some UbuntuForums mods?
<Pici> mac9416: #ubuntuforums would be the best place to start
<mac9416> Thanks, Pici
<hyperqbe> Hi, I'm an aspiring ubuntu developer, and I'd like an IRC cloak.  Here's my newly created launchpad profile: https://launchpad.net/~hyperqbe
<wgrant> hyperqbe: ubuntu/member/* cloaks are only granted to official Ubuntu Members.
<wgrant> hyperqbe: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<hyperqbe> wgrant, I see.  I just want to fix bugs and hide my IP address. Should I use freenode's unaffiliated cloaks?
<wgrant> hyperqbe: That would be best for now.
<hyperqbe> wgrant: thanks again!
<wgrant> np
<Ioneye> can someone give me a link with what i have to do so i can have an ubuntu member cloak?
<Flannel> Ioneye: Are you already an Ubuntu Member?
<Ioneye> depends on the steps i have to do so i can see if there is anything else i should take care of
<Flannel> !membership | Ioneye
<ubottu> Ioneye: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Ioneye> how i can check if i have done every part of the guide?
<Ioneye> how i can check if i have done every part of the guide for the ubuntu member cloak?
<Pici> Ioneye: You need to be approved by one of the regional membership boards before you can become a member.  And you need to become a member before you can get an ubuntu/member cloak
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-05
<Elbrus> I just found a small bug in ubottu in #ubuntu-motu
<Elbrus> where should I report the bug?
<Elbrus> jussio1: you are reported as the maintainer of ubottu?
<Elbrus> hmm jussio1 != jussi01 ?
<jussio1> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jussio1> and yes, Im one and the same.
<Elbrus> you will find my bug there.
<Elbrus> in a short while
<Ursinha> jpds, hey :) do you know if ubot2 is dead?
<jpds> Oh, now I see why it keeps dying.
<jpds> Ursinha: Thanks for the heads-up.
<jpds> Nafallo: IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device - :-/
<Ursinha> thanks for sorting that out so quickly!
<Ursinha> ouch
<Ursinha> :(
<jpds> I've freed up some more disk space.
<Ursinha> thanks jpds :) all #ubuntu-br says so :)
<jpds> Ursinha: Let me know if you have any more problems.
<Nafallo> jpds: go fix it?
<Ursinha> sure jpds
<Ursinha> thanks
<Nafallo> jpds: give me a run through were the space went please?
<Ursinha> hi Nafallo :)
<Nafallo> Ursinha: hi
<jpds> Nafallo: I've deleted some old backups.
<Nafallo> jpds: did you also make sure to not back them up forever?
<jpds> Nafallo: Yes.
<Nafallo> 178Mvar
<jpds> find $backupdir -name '*.gz' -type f -mtime +15 -exec rm -vf {} \; - changed to +7.
 * Nafallo tries to clean a bit
<Nafallo> 93M	var
 * jpds hugs Nafallo.
 * Nafallo checks for old kernels
<Nafallo> except I actually forgot to look...
<Nafallo> jpds: removing one old kernel.
<Nafallo> jpds: bringing /boot from 23M to 12M
<Nafallo> jpds: and /lib from 66M to 38M
<ubot2> mneptok called the ops in #ubuntu-classroom ()
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-classroom, mneptok said: !mneptok is a hoopty frood who knows where his towel is.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-06
<emma> Hi there jussi01
<nalioth> hi emma
<emma> Hi :)
<nalioth> anything we can help you with?
<emma> Nope. Just hanging out. I haven't been on irssi since the fire. But I've rebuilt a desktop computer and now I've salvaged my old irssi config file. So I got dropped into all the old channels on start up.
<nalioth> :)
<emma> :)
<Ddorda01> hey all :D
<DJones> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<DJones> Can somebody update the !download factoid, its referring to Jaunty, presumably should now be karmic
<Ddorda01> erm.. is there a problem with the mail addresses script?
<Ddorda01> 48 hours passed before 24 hours :S
<Ddorda01> still the address doesn't work
<nalioth> Ddorda01: may i inquire as to what you're talking about?
<Ddorda01> I'm a fresh ubuntu member
<Ddorda01> I saw that I get automatically a mail alias in 48 hours
<Ddorda01> but it's 24 hours since it was 48 - still no mail alias...
<tsimpson> !download | DJones
<ubottu> DJones: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<nalioth> Ddorda01: until you identify to services, we don't know who you are  :/
<DJones> tsimpson: Cheers, just noticed it linked wrongly last time i used in #u
<Ddorda01> oh.. sorry..
<nalioth> and as far as email aliases, well, i somehow think that you got your membership at a very busy time for Ubuntu
<Ddorda> but it's a script
<Ddorda> you think that someones running it manually?
<nalioth> Ddorda: they may run it once a week on the same time and same day
<nalioth> cronjob?
<Ddorda> maybe..
<Ddorda> well in the wiki it says that it's once in 48 hours
 * nalioth has no idea
<nalioth> but patience is a virtue  :)
<Ddorda> nalioth: well, I hope it will happen this week, thanks a lot :D
<Ddorda> btw, is there anything interesting in the open week today or tomorrow?
<erUSUL> Ddorda: is over
<Ddorda> oh.. oops :P
<erUSUL> Ddorda: last one ended at 23:00 UTC fryday XD
<Ddorda> it was from Monday to Friday..?
<erUSUL> Ddorda: correct
<erUSUL> Ddorda: you can read the logs though
<Ddorda> and they call it a week? :)
<erUSUL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<erUSUL> Ddorda: working week :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-07
<Ddorda> you were in all the open week?
<erUSUL> Ddorda: not all just a few talks. others i've read them
<Ddorda> and there was anything intersting?
<erUSUL> Ddorda:  byobu session was great with live demo over ssh ;P apparmor talk was good too and the kvm/libvirt one
<erUSUL> Ddorda: i found the community/social oriented ones more boring but interesting nonetheless
<erUSUL> Ddorda: i was in the one about iso testing too
<Ddorda> oh..! so that's why few days ago everybody were talking about apparmor
<erUSUL> well i was asking  jjohansen over irc one day about that apparmor is not yet in the kernel.org and the next day i saw his patches in the lkml  ;P
<erUSUL> (10:17:53 AM) jjohansen: as for apparmor not being upstream, well there are efforts underway to correct that
<erUSUL> and he was quite right at that XXDD
<Ddorda> lol
<Ddorda> erUSUL: from what LoCo are you?
<erUSUL> Ddorda: i am from Spain. #ubuntu-es channel
<Ddorda> oh.. I'm trying to beat your translation status for long time
<Ddorda> no success *yet* :P
<erUSUL> XD. i'm not much into translating. do not like the web interface much, and it's been a long time since i touched a po file
<Ddorda> oh.. so who's the one I should be after? :P
<erUSUL> probably not a single person ;)
<Ddorda> yes, well I guess there are hunders of spanish translators, we're just 4-5 people
<erUSUL> Ddorda: which language ?
<Ddorda> erUSUL: Hebrew
<erUSUL> Ddorda: ok; i would spect more people working on that language ...
<Ddorda> well, I'm just starting a project that suppose to bring more people to translate FOSS apps
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-bleedingedge, emma said: !why is it that I am the only one in here?
<Ddorda> I want to pay to publish Ubuntu, but I think that maybe there is an agreement between Compumedia (which is the representative of Ubuntu in Israel) and Ubuntu. how can I check it?
<Ddorda> I mean - an agreement that says that Ubuntu is the only publisher of Ubuntu in Israel
<nalioth> Ddorda: Ubuntu is open source software
<nalioth> i'm not sure what you mean by "publish"
<Ddorda> to advertise
 * nalioth has no idea
<Ddorda> you have any idea with who I can check that out?
<nalioth> no earthly idea
<DJones> maybe #ubuntu-marketing may have an idea
<Ddorda> thanks
<Pricey> Ddorda: "there is an agreement between Compumedia (which is the representative of Ubuntu in Israel) and Ubuntu.
<Pricey> "
<Pricey> Ddorda: I don't think that's right..
<Pricey> Ddorda: Ubuntu is free software and anyone can distribute it according to the terms of the licenses involved.
<Pricey> Ddorda: The only dodgy area is trademarks, which are covered here: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Ddorda> Pricey: okay, thanks a lot!
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-08
<gouki> Can someone please remove locobot_1 from #ubuntu-pt?
<LjL> gouki: uhm, i suppose you might have better luck asking that in #ubuntu-eu. but anyway, i thought it was pretty standard common practice to have a locobot in the loco.
<LjL> channels.
<niko> 41
<Seeker`> 42?
<niko> oh, you probably have the question so ? :p
<CosmiChaos> hello
<CosmiChaos>   Kann nicht beitreten #ubuntu-de (Sie sind gebannt).
<CosmiChaos>   Kann nicht beitreten #ubuntu-de-offtopic (Sie sind gebannt).
<CosmiChaos>  i would like to ask for unban please
<CosmiChaos>  its month ago
<CosmiChaos>  monthes
<CosmiChaos> any op there?
<jussio1> CosmiChaos: please be patient, not every op looks here all the time.
<CosmiChaos> ok
<jussio1> CosmiChaos: I think TheInfinity may be able to help you.
<TheInfinity> hmm ... yea? @ #ubuntu-de unban
<jussio1> TheInfinity: he was active 3 mins ago. Hope you guys can connect and get sorted. :)
<CosmiChaos> hello TheInfinity
<CosmiChaos>  Kann nicht beitreten #ubuntu-de (Sie sind gebannt).
<CosmiChaos>    Kann nicht beitreten #ubuntu-de-offtopic (Sie sind gebannt).
<CosmiChaos> bitte lass mich wieder rein
<ZykoticK9> A user in #ubuntu named WACOMalt just suggested a channel be created for WUBI installations - I do think this would be a good idea.  As a regular in #ubuntu I completly ignore ALL WUBI issues, as I'd never run them [he just arrived in the channel!]
<WACOMalt> I would like to request that a Wubi support channel be created.  I feel that so many people are using it that it would be a great addition.
<WACOMalt> ZykoticK9: beat me to it
<ZykoticK9> WACOMalt, with full credit!
<WACOMalt> :) thanks
<WACOMalt> yeah, the typical response seems to be to ignore all wubi issues in #ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> WACOMalt, i wouldn't go near one with a thirty foot pole, but i've only run WUBI once for my father's computer and wasn't impressed
<erUSUL> that's becouse of lack of knowledge; most advanced users (the ones that help) do not use wubi they do proper instals
<erUSUL> so we do not know a witt about how wubi works od what its problens are
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, beyond that - I don't think the idea of running Ubuntu "inside" (and thus dependent on) another OS is a good idea, but I also the tremendous advantage to opening up Ubuntu exposure with such a tool brings.
<nalioth> it's a two way street
<nalioth> i personally don't like it
<erUSUL> ZykoticK9: i'm not discussing the usefullness of wubi. i'm just stating that the fact that there is no help with wubi in #ubuntu is not becouse we somehow refuse to give it by "policy" but becouse we just do not know about it well enough.
<WACOMalt> erUSUL:  I know the limitations of wubi, and have seen it's bugs. I knew from the git that it probably was not a great idea. But I need help getting it to run so I can sonvert it to a physical partition.
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, agreed!  thus a separate irc channel would be a good idea!  i feel bad for anyone with WUBI issues - mainly because I can't help...
<WACOMalt> the only issues in wubi are pretty common and the same for most users. I can list them easily.  The answers would be easy to find if there were a consistant way to ask for help on wubi
<erUSUL> again, i do not help with wubi becouse i have not used it never ever. is that simple and that is true for most helpers in the chanel (imho).
<erUSUL> a new channel wont change that
<LjL> the consistent way is to ask about it on #ubuntu
<LjL> if you spot a wubi question, you can report it to #ubuntu-meta
<LjL> where if other people who do know Wubi-related answers are... well, things fix themselves
<WACOMalt> but the thing is, there ARE users who know about wubi. They may even be in #ubuntu, but it's so overflodded nothing gets seen
<LjL> which is why i suggest #ubuntu-meta
<LjL> that's exactly the reason it was created
<WACOMalt> LjL: what is ubuntu-meta based on?
<LjL> filtering noise and letting people extract questions that are relevant to them
<ZykoticK9> WACOMalt, erUSUL WACOMalt statement that "most" WUBI issues apply to all ubuntu -- But look how we treat +1 people in the main #ubuntu channel we sent them to #ubuntu+1 even if their issues are "general" sometimes
<LjL> WACOMalt: uh, it's a channel, it's based on users.
<erUSUL> WACOMalt: for the #ubuntu is over-flooded problem see --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/392799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392799
<LjL> bot overflood =(
 * erUSUL o.0! XD
<WACOMalt> LjL:  well I mean does it have a topic? or is it just overflow control?
<LjL> WACOMalt: it has a topic. you can type (as with all channels) /topic #ubuntu-meta to learn about it
<LjL> its topic is "catching" questions that go lost in #ubuntu
<LjL> it has a bot to help with that, too
<WACOMalt> I did not know of that irc command. That is incredibly useful :P  thank you for that. I'll head over there now
<WACOMalt> (notice) [#ubuntu-meta] This is NOT a support channel - Please read the channel topic (type « /topic ») carefully before speaking!
<WACOMalt> well dang
<ZykoticK9> WACOMalt,  's statement about overflodded aside!  I think the idea for an #ubuntu-wubi channel is a very good idea!  Take care Channel i've never been too before.
<WACOMalt> lol
<WACOMalt> thanks ZykoticK9
<LjL> if one specific channel is made for wubi, then why not also make one for nvidia?
<LjL> one for wireless?
<LjL> one for "netcat"?
<LjL> one for how to switch keyboard layouts? etc
<WACOMalt> I immagine the number of users?  nvidia doesn;t make sense because nvidia has their own support channels
<WACOMalt> wireless actually gets help in #ubuntu
<LjL> i really don't think the nvidia support channel supports people using the nvidia driver packaged by ubuntu, though...
<WACOMalt> netcat (since I havent heard of it) I assume has too few issues arize to need it;s own channel
<erUSUL> WACOMalt: you may want to create #wubi yourself ?
<WACOMalt> LjL: well I havent seen many questions regading nvidia drivers on #ubuntu actually. I guess they just work to easily?
<nalioth> erUSUL: please don't do that
<nalioth> erUSUL: that is against freenode policies
<WACOMalt> erUSUL I was planning too, I just didn't know if it was allowed
<LjL> WACOMalt: eh, i guess these days perhaps there might be less than there used to be, i dunno.
<WACOMalt> nalioth: Gotcha
<erUSUL> nalioth: ok; sorry did not know
<niko> WACOMalt: see http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming
<nalioth> WACOMalt: you may register ##wubi or ##ubuntu-wubi ir ##whatever ##you ##like (so long as it's got two ## in front of it)
<LjL> #wubi is actually already registered, anyway
<WACOMalt> LjL: my bad actually on that one
<WACOMalt> LjL: I didn't know about the ## requirement
<m4v> even if you create a #ubuntu-wubi channel, you still have to fill it with people that know about to wubi
<m4v> so creating just a channel isn't enough
<WACOMalt> which isn't hard if people know it exists. And I see no way that it would hurt any of the other channels (especially if people know about it)
<WACOMalt> easy as:  wubi question, hey, go to #ubuntu-wubi.   (user moves channels)
<erUSUL> m4v: nailed it; that was i was trying to say all along. wubi help is scarce becouse advanced users do not use it. period
<erUSUL> WACOMalt: ^
<WACOMalt> understood
<erUSUL> WACOMalt: and you end up with a channel full of users asking an none answering ...
<WACOMalt> just because you have one question doesnt mean you can't know the answer to another
<WACOMalt> yes, no power users, but at least a bigger force of brute-force fixing :P
<WACOMalt> erm... brute force... trying to fix...
<erUSUL> ok; fair enough. Good luck then ;)
<WACOMalt> Thanks.   Can I post anything anywhere say‌ing this exists? (noting that it is an independant channel not operated or maintained by ubuntu irc panel)
<nalioth> WACOMalt: got a blog?
<WACOMalt> :P  ok, so that's a no.  I meant like, maybe a post in the ubuntu offtopic forums or something
<WACOMalt> (I won't muck up your support forums)
<nalioth> WACOMalt: /msg nickserv help set property
<WACOMalt> huh?
<WACOMalt> what does that do?
<nalioth> WACOMalt: it asked nickserv to school you in the "property" setting
<nalioth> WACOMalt: /ns info nalioth for an example
<WACOMalt> oh
<WACOMalt> unknown command
<WACOMalt> there it is
<WACOMalt> nickserv, gotcha
<WACOMalt> cool
<WACOMalt> can I do a single post in the #ubuntu channel saying I'm starting ##wubi?
<WACOMalt> Man, I got really off topic here. I was trying to fix my computer :P
<k1l> CosmiChaos, ping?
<CosmiChaos> huhu
<CosmiChaos> wie eghts?
<k1l> query?
<CosmiChaos> gern
<CosmiChaos> dann geh ich mal wieder raus
<LjL> i see.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-08
<ScottK> jussi: Arrived.
<jussi> hi ScottK
<jussi> ScottK: the idea is that those who feel the actively contribute on IRC should add themselves.  that includes, developers, users giving support, ops etc.
<ScottK> jussi: Right, but that doesn't translate to me to "these are the people that should vote on the IRCC".
<jussi> ScottK: could you explain a little more?
<ScottK> jussi: There is often some tenstion in the IRC world (I think) between ops and users.
<ScottK> IRCC needs to balance these interests.
<ScottK> So I think everyone who is an Ubuntu member that uses IRC should have a voice in such an election.
<ScottK> I use IRC a lot, but I don't view myself as an "IRC contributor".  To me it's like taking special credit for work that involves email or a telephone.
<jussi> ScottK: in general (with admittedly a few exceptions) those members that regularly use IRC are cloaked.
<ScottK> jussi: Right, so your target audience was ~correct. The problem was I didn't read your message as meaning I should sign up for the team (I use IRC, but I'm not an IRC person if you know what I mean).
<ScottK> I'd just make such an election open to all Ubuntu members.  Ones that don't use IRC, probably won't vote and it saves another team and another set of governance/rules.
<jussi> ScottK: that idea was vetoed by the CC - mostly on the grounds of voter fatigue.
<ScottK> I see.
<jussi> ScottK: please understand this was not our decision. We made suggestions and the cc made a decision.
<ScottK> OK.
<jussi> ScottK: also, do you have some better wording I could have used for the mail?
<ScottK> jussi: Don't think I saved it.  Can you pastebin it somewhere?
<ScottK> jussi: Found it.  Nevermind
<jussi> :)
<ScottK> jussi: So that part I'm confused about is I should join this team if "I want to vote for who's on the IRCC" or "I might want to be on the IRCC someday."?
<jussi> Not needed for the second part.
<ScottK> When I read what you told lifeless, I thought the former.  When I read your mail, I thought that latter.
<jussi> ScottK: right. Ill have another chat with the lads and see if we will send a second mail clarifying.
<ScottK> OK.  Have a nice day.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-09
<lhavelund> Hi, I was wondering if a group contact would set my cloak to ubuntu/member/lhavelund instead of ubuntu/member/menza?
<marienz> that is: he just changed his accountname, and I'll change the cloak to match if that's ok with you
<lhavelund> that's about right, yeah
<lhavelund> jussi?
<lhavelund> hm, might be a bit late for jussi
<lhavelund> although I don't see what makes such a big difference when I've had this account tied to menza for a fair bit
<IdleOne> Pici nhandler topyli ^^
<IdleOne> rules are rules and processes are what they are.
<IdleOne> must follow or be flogged!
<IdleOne> you want that?
<lhavelund> indeed
<lhavelund> wait.
<lhavelund> that came out at a bad time.
<IdleOne> lol
<jussi> marienz: go for it.
<jussi> (re lhavelund)
<marienz> ok!
<marienz> lhavelund: done
<lhavelund> marienz: thanks :)
<marienz> no problem
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-10
<tsimpson|n800> the bot(s) may lag a little for a few mins, just fyi
<Tm_T> what was the channel to poke server maintainers of canonical?
<vish> Tm_T: #canonical-sysadmin
<Tm_T> thanks
<vish> yw
<guntbert> if http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage#hebrew-arabic is right, then the factoid !arabic should be changed
<rww> I note that that page fails at #anchors. Yay ubuntu.com.
<guntbert> well, I didn't want to point that out *here*, and the page gives no hints whom to bother with a bug report :_)
<guntbert> so I choose to ignore the bad markup
<rww> If I remember correctly, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content for website content (which I guess this is), https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website for more general website stuff
<guntbert> looking
<guntbert> rww: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/673753
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 673753 in ubuntu-website-content "http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage: anchors misssing" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-12
<tsimpson> jpds: btw, ubot2 isn't identified
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-13
<Puck`> there's some flooding going on on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Puck`> oh, okay, settled (:
<sense> Do you have ops powers in LoCo channels? There is this irritating person in #ubuntu-nl who constantly reconnects and disconnects.
<bazhang> sense, the ops there do; /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-nl list
<sense> ok
<sense> there is no chanserv in #ubuntu-nl
<sense> and it seems that our own ops are unavailable
<ninnnu> sense: chanserv doesn't have to show up in names-list in order to work. #ubuntu-nl seems to have 5 ops (according to chanserv).
<sense> ninnnu: ok
#ubuntu-irc 2010-11-14
<Franckie> éleave
<vincentxavier> hi there
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-08
<slick666> hello IRC overlords
<slick666> :)
<slick666> I was looking into the meetingology bot
<slick666> is that managed in this channel?
<slick666> or rather by folks in this channel?
<Unit193> Well, that's AlanBell's baby. What do you need with it?
<slick666> I'm working with the NY team and looking at using it for keeping meeting minutes
<slick666> it looks like there isn't an automated way
<slick666> to request it
<Unit193> I would think #ubuntu-bots or #ubuntu-bots-team would be a better place, but here's here too
<slick666> I found it on the wiki
<slick666> it looks like #ubuntu-scribes is the place to be
<slick666> thanks for the info
<pangolin> you could just send AlanBell a PM also
<jussi> I dont think scribes does meetingology...
<AlanBell> it does now
<AlanBell> wonder if they want it in -us-ny or some other channel
<jussi> AlanBell: ooh, cool, I didnt know that :)
<jussi> AlanBell: I havent look, have you updated all the mootbot bits on the wiki?
<AlanBell> possibly not all
<AlanBell> I will have a look round later
<jussi> thanks
<jml> hello
<jml> I'd like generic permission to change the topic on #ubuntu-app-devel.
 * Pici pokes jussi, elky or topyli 
<topyli> jml: so in effect, you'd like ops
<jml> topyli: well, I guess that would be acceptable. I had thought that chanserv allowed finer-grained permissions than that. Allowing the topic to be changed by anyone would also be acceptable, I think.
<topyli> it does allow that, yes
<topyli> so if i just add you to the access list with +t, it would suffice?
<jml> topyli: yes, that would be great.
<topyli> Pici or someone who actually knows how this works, that would work?
<topyli> jml: alright, please try and see if it worked :)
<jml> topyli: I tried with /topic
<jml> didn't work
 * jml tries with chanserv
<topyli> since topiclock is set, you might need ops
<jml> yay that worked
<topyli> ah great
<jml> topyli: thanks.
<topyli> cheers
<Pici> topyli: sorry, was afk
<topyli> nevermind, we took the plunge!
<Pici> yay
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-10
<jussi> jpds: please add ubot2 to #ubuntu-app-devel
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-11
<Oli> Hello all. Whose leg should I be humping to get a cloak activated?
<Oli> My proof of id: https://launchpad.net/~oli
<Tm_T> Oli: please, language
<Myrtti> jussi, topyli ^
<topyli> looks good. congrats on your membership Oli
<topyli> any staff awake? we're in need of an ubuntu/member cloak for Oli please
<topyli> there you go Oli. wear it well :)
<cjohnston> How can I get one of the bug bots in a channel?
<m4v> cjohnston: what channel?
<cjohnston> m4v: bbiab.. sorry im stuck at work
<cjohnston> m4v: mind a PM?
<m4v> cjohnston: nope.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-11-13
<taowa> unubutu-devel
<Unit193> Spelled it a tad off...
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-06
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell, lol @ your last comment here.  Question for you when you're not busy, about -discuss
<TheLordOfTime> and whether it has a purpose still :P
<AlanBell> that is a reasonable question :)
<AlanBell> I think there is going to be a further effort to make it have a purpose
<Tm_T> indeed
<TheLordOfTime> i've seen it used as a cruft dump, including where someone complained about an apache2 security update not being looked at, but then going ignored for 5 days (nobodyu checks -discuss, me included except when my notifier script flags something)
<AlanBell> I do check it from time to time, but there needs to be more conversation happening
<TheLordOfTime> i think the "experiment" that was -discuss failed, but that's just an opinion
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-07
<TheLordOfTime> when's the next IRCC meeting?
<AlanBell> 25th
<IdleOne> k1l_: why was Megalas banned?
<k1l_> IdleOne: he was trolling all the time he joined and picking on other users
<IdleOne> picking on in what manner?
<k1l_> like pretending to have an ubuntu installed. than asked questions of how to install ubuntu.
<k1l_> telling them to shut up.
<IdleOne> I see. thank you.
<k1l_> and talked about that all the supporters have no clue and he is the one who knows everything. then joining next day asking who to install a programm from the repos etc.
<IdleOne> so, bad attitude, wasting time...
<k1l_> yep. and ban evading every day since then. he annoys the freenode staff too :/
<kaziweb> AlanBell, hi, I've found two times welcome msg lost from #ubuntu-qa. wt should I do for permanent solution?
<kaziweb>  hi, I've found two times welcome msg lost from #ubuntu-qa. wt should I do for permanent solution?
<Pici> kaziweb: set guard on the channel so that you don't lose your settings if it empties
<Pici> /msg chanserv help set guard
<kaziweb> Pici, ok thanks
<viperhoot> Pici: but, how we can have chanserv on #ubuntu-qa channel ?
<Pici> viperhoot: the guard option tells chanserv to stay there.
<viperhoot> still missing
<kaziweb> Pici, for op status do need to do this -- /   msg chanserv op <#channel>   Always?
<kaziweb> Pici, how I set my op status permanently?
<Pici> We don't reccommend doing that.
<m4v> you ask op when you need it, you don't need to stay opped all the time.
<kaziweb> Ok.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-08
<xnox> How can I invite bug-bot (standard ubuntu one) to #ubuntu-design?
<AlanBell> ubot5: join #ubuntu-design
<ubot5> AlanBell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobweaver> what is this <barsoom>   on main channel #ubuntu
<bobweaver> b0t ?
<bobweaver> seems to be not doing it anymore
<bobweaver> copying people that is
<AlanBell> copying people that is
<Pici> ...
<AlanBell> bobweaver: yeah, seems to have stopped
<bobweaver> yup
<AlanBell> left #ubuntu and joined freenode, I think it is a person, but some people would struggle to pass a turing test
<bobweaver> Sure is nice to have the law in town :)
<AlanBell> it joined #freenode and claimed to be a spambot and did the same kind of thing there
 * bobweaver thinks that #ubuntu-irc is like dodge city in western times and that. this is sherifs office 
<AlanBell> probably a person with an annoying script loaded, looking for attention
<bobweaver> soory #ubuntu is like dodge and #ubuntu-irc is like sheriffs office
 * AlanBell nails a wanted poster to the wall
<bobweaver> yeah that is also what I  think . But I am not a sheriff so I thought that I would alert the authorities though ;)
<AlanBell> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<AlanBell> ^^ now would be a good time to think about that :)
<bobweaver> Oo
<bobweaver> Yeah IDK if that is a good thing for me. as when my grandmother died I was on edge and I def was not taking stuff from anyone. But that was personal and I let it flow over to IRC. I have said that I am sorry to the person that I yelled at. But at the same time it happened. So I do not think that I am the right person for the job. Though I will keep my eyes open and watch people to see if they are right person for
<bobweaver>  job. I will also send out email to these people. still tempting but I really let myself down when my grandmother died and I yelled at a friend for something real small
<bobweaver> the person and me are friends and even google hangout. But it was a bad move by me and I can not trust that say "heaven forbid" my dog died or something and there was a spammer.......
<bobweaver> Thanks though allen
<bobweaver> allan *
<bobweaver> er
<AlanBell> !tab | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
 * Pici reminds AlanBell to login as himself... again
 * Unit193 didn't say it!
<AlanBell> who me?
<bobweaver> yeah I should use tab way more often :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-11-10
<njin> hallo, I'm no more cloacked, there's some problem ?
<ninnnu> Identify to nickserv?
<TheLordOfTime> njin, you need to remember to identify to nickserv each time you connect
<TheLordOfTime> njin, otherwise you'll not be cloaked.
<TheLordOfTime> njin, /msg nickserv identify [YourPasswordHere[
<njin> looking
<k1l> njin: freenode drops nicks after a time when they are not logged into. but that would be an freenode issue, not an ubuntu-irc issue
<TheLordOfTime> k1l, that's not the issue, their nick is still active
<TheLordOfTime> their issue is they didnt ID
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<k1l> yeah, just saw its regeistered 24 weeks ago
<k1l> njin: just set "username:password" as the serverpassword
<njin> hallo, my nick is registered, I was cloacked before, but now I still uncloacked
<TheLordOfTime> njin:  we just told you what to do?
<TheLordOfTime> njin:  identify to nickserv
<fego> njin: the last time you were identified by services was 5 weeks back
<fego> /msg nickserv help identify
<njin> ok, thanks but I cannot remember the password and I broke the HD
<TheLordOfTime> then go to #freenode and ask for a PW reset
<TheLordOfTime> assuming you remember how to login to your emaiml
<k1l> njin: just put your "username:password" as serverpasword to be logged-in into your accoun when connecting
<TheLordOfTime> njin:  go edit the network you connect to.  for "Server Password" field in the network edit window on xchat, put "username:password" there.
<TheLordOfTime> replacing "username" and "password" with the relevant information
<njin> TheLordofTime, k1l, thanks for the help
<njin> TheLordOfTime:^
<TheLordOfTime> njin:  capitalization is irrelevant, i get pinged either way :)
<njin> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2013-11-04
<Unit193> IdleOne: Are you still alive and kicking?
<IdleOne> I am
<Exio4> he is always kicking, no idea about the "alive" part
<Unit193> Banning too. ;)
<Unit193> zram is <reply>zRAM is a module of the Linux kernel which increases performance by avoiding paging on disk and instead uses a compressed block device in RAM, useful on systems with less RAM, and SSDs.  Install zram-config to enable zRAM.
<IdleOne> ubottu: zram is <reply>zRAM is a module of the Linux kernel which increases performance by avoiding paging on disk and instead uses a compressed block device in RAM, useful on systems with less RAM, and SSDs.  Install zram-config to enable zRAM.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !zram
<ubottu> zRAM is a module of the Linux kernel which increases performance by avoiding paging on disk and instead uses a compressed block device in RAM, useful on systems with less RAM, and SSDs.  Install zram-config to enable zRAM.
<Unit193> IdleOne: Danke!
<IdleOne> Unit193: is there a wiki page or something we can link to that explains config and possible warnings, if any?
<Unit193> IdleOne: Not an Ubuntu one, at least.  http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Zram is better than the arch one: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Maximizing_Performance#Compcache.2FZram  :P
<k1l> zram is widely used in android area
<Unit193> Lubuntu pre-installs it too.
<Unit193> ltsp-client recommends it.
<k1l> yes lubuntu got that as dfault since 13.10
#ubuntu-irc 2013-11-06
<AlanBell> utlemming: ask over here :)
<utlemming> hi AlanBell: can I switch my cloak to Ubuntu?
<AlanBell> yes you can, staff can we have an ubuntu/member/utlemming cloak for utlemming please
<Fuchs> erry is on /stats p, so if noone answers in here you might want to poke her.
 * AlanBell just did a /stats p
<AlanBell> there you go utlemming :)
<utlemming> thank you :)
#ubuntu-irc 2013-11-07
<DanChapman> Hey who am I to ask about an irc cloak now i'm an ubuntu member? :-)
<Unit193> You ping the IRCC (hey look, I just did) and paste your Launchpad profile link.
<DanChapman> IRCC,  https://launchpad.net/~dpniel
<Unit193> Now just wait.  Congrats on becoming a member!
<DanChapman> Unit193, Thanks for your help:-) and Thankyou
<TheLordOfTime> DanChapman: congrats on membership :)
<DanChapman> TheLordOfTime, Thanks :-)
<hggdh> heh
 * TheLordOfTime would have complimented you in -meeting, but meh
<TheLordOfTime> i just lurk there xD
<TheLordOfTime> also, distracted with other stuff (bugsquad stuff)
#ubuntu-irc 2013-11-08
<AlanBell> hi DanChapman :)
<AlanBell> oh, gone
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<Unit193> avelldiroll: Howdy.  Do you by chance know who runs lubuntu.fr?
<avelldiroll> Unit193: Hi, no, does it exists ? if it is it should redirect to #ubuntu-fr anyway
<avelldiroll> ping niko ^
<Unit193> avelldiroll: Heh, I meant http://lubuntu.fr
<avelldiroll> Unit193: arf, no i am not
<avelldiroll> did you try a whois on the domain ?
<Unit193> Cool, just got a "report" in #lubuntu, the ISO links are linking to raring/12.10 so dead.  Yep, OVH and hidden user.
<avelldiroll> I remember the forum/wiki staff of ubuntu-fr complaining about not being able to stop a click-scammer that registred some of the *ubuntu.fr domains
<Unit193> Everything else looks pretty much fine, even though I don't speak French.
<avelldiroll> yeah, those seem legit, and they point to 13.10
<avelldiroll> so i believe this is fine
<Unit193> releases/*raring*/release/lubuntu-*13.10*-desktop-i386.iso  except for the slight mistake.
<Unit193> Anywho, thanks for your time.
<avelldiroll> niko, Ool and Zic might have more info on that
<avelldiroll> you could try the contact adress
<Ool> on what ?
<niko> no clue about that
<Unit193> niko: \o
<Ool> sure isn't the righ chan for speak about that
<niko> hi, Unit193 :)
<Unit193> Figured was better than me trying to join -fr. :)
<niko> yeah, do not join -fr, it's a trap :p
<LjL> what is this not the right channel to speak about?
 * LjL takes notes
<Unit193> Shhh, hide!  It's LjL.
<Ool> LjL: it's about support for ubuntu in french, just that
<Unit193> LjL: Yep, website linking to wrong link.
<avelldiroll> Ool: i believe the right place to report it would be either #ubuntu-fr-asso or #ubuntu-fr-admin ...
<Ool> no
<Ool> this lubuntu-fr site isn't affiliate with U-fr asso
<avelldiroll> Ool: sure, but they might know the owner
<Ool> not sure
 * Ool not
<avelldiroll> anyway, i am not a member in either, so you should not listen to me ...
#ubuntu-irc 2014-11-03
<Unit193> AlanBell: Howdy.  Mind if I snag your applicents.py script?  (Or, any others that may be useful)
<AlanBell> Unit193: snag away :)
<Unit193> Checked in people.u.c, didn't see it.
 * AlanBell wonders where it is too
<Unit193> Hah, I keep mine in ~/junk/ or ~/Public/ if that helps! :P
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/scripts/ there now
<Unit193> Great, thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2014-11-05
<JanC> looks like somebody discovered mailing lists after being banned all over IRC
<elky> the white castle person?
<rww> If so, that one's *well* aware of mailing list (and being banned from them) already :(
#ubuntu-irc 2015-11-02
<andystar> Hi.
<andystar> Is there anybody out there?
<MooDoo> no one here but us chickens ;)
<c> andystar: hello
 * andystar who is c?
<Mikaela> some staffer it seems
<MooDoo> ah thought I was going nuts when I saw that
#ubuntu-irc 2015-11-05
<popey> Pici, thanks for making sure the irc stuff went smoothly for uos!
<Pici> popey: no problem :)
 * genii tosses confetti around and hands out cookies
<c> yay cookies
#ubuntu-irc 2015-11-06
<Unit193> c is for cookie, that's good enough for me...
#ubuntu-irc 2015-11-07
<sethj> can I get a member IRC cloak? launchpad page is https://launchpad.net/~sethj (wiki page said to ask here)
<nhandler> Congrats on the membership, sethj. Once a member of the IRCC approves the request, I would be happy to set the cloak :)
<sethj> thanks nhandler! I don't have to do anything else then?
<nhandler> sethj: Nope. Just wait. Most of the council appears to be away, but it is possible Flannel is still aorund
<sethj> ok. Thanks again nhandler :)
<Unit193> Flan nel is on it?
<Unit193> Huh.
<Unit193> nhandler: What if I inpersonate one of them and ACK it, would that count?
<nhandler> Unit193: According to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-council/+members they are. And unless you manage to identify as one of them, your ACK won't do much good
 * Unit193 quits being silly, in here at least.
<Flannel> nhandler: I've confirmed sethj is a member and, thus, is approved for a member cloak.  If you're still around.
<nhandler> Flannel: They are now cloaked
<Flannel> nhandler: Thanks.  Now all we need are some daggers.
<nhandler> Flannel: :P
<Mikaela> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/1514053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1514053 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "Allow !ops in PM" [Undecided,New]
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1514053 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "Allow !ops in PM" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-irc 2015-11-08
<sethj> nhandler, thanks for setting up my cloak!
<sethj> I wasn't added to the launchpad team however.. Not sure if that was intentional or an oversight.
#ubuntu-irc 2016-11-13
<aus_mal> Hello everyone, may I please have a Ubuntu member cloak for this registered nickname? My launchpad page is: launchpad.net/~aus-mal
<elky> aus_mal: you aren't in the ubuntu members group. member cloaks are for members, if you want an unaffiliated cloak ask in #freenode
<aus_mal> ok, thanks for the heads up
#ubuntu-irc 2017-11-07
<fabio_cc> el, hi
<el> fabio_cc: i am still busy with other stuff and haven't changed the cahnnel modes yet sorry
<fabio_cc> el, no problem, there is no hurry :)
<el> oh good. was there another thing you were poking for?
<fabio_cc> no, there wasn't :)
<fabio_cc> el, bye, I will return to this channel in a few days
<fabio_cc> el, thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2017-11-11
<ubot5> BluesKaj called the ops in #ubuntu-discuss ()
#ubuntu-irc 2019-11-04
<tomreyn> hi, is anyone awake there?
<tomreyn> we got this "notsoever" person in #ubuntu who is spamming
<tomreyn> for about na hour and a half
<tomreyn> pop3y handled it now, thanks.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-11-07
<UbuntuUser1221> hi
<UbuntuUser1221> why #ubuntu channel changes #ubuntu-unregged?
<hggdh> huh?
<genii> hggdh: They're probably confused why they're ending up in #ubuntu-unregged when they were trying to enter  #ubuntu
<hggdh> oh, OK
<el> or, that they can no longer yell into a void
<Unit193> As a reminder: There's very little time to vote left!
<el> lol yeah i was curious about # of submitted votes so far just last night
<hggdh> we have no visibility... only when we close the voting we find out
<Unit193> I mean...
<Unit193> hggdh: Can that number be made public?  (Can I say?)
#ubuntu-irc 2019-11-08
<hggdh> today is the last day for votingfor the IRCC election. Voting will be closed at 18:00 CST, give or take some minutes
<dax> (that's about 8.5 hours from now, for anyone else who forgets what CST is)
<tomreyn> central space time?
<tomreyn> or celestial?
<hggdh> Consolidated Subjective Time
<dax> i assume it's not a coincidence that it's midnight UTC :P
<hggdh> an unexpected coincidence (I wanted it to be near to new-day UTC, but was quite lazy, and hoped for +/- 1 hour. Got bullseye, so...
<hggdh> Unit193: yes, you can say it :-)
<hggdh> bah,it is there for us to look at...
<hggdh> Voting: 47 voters registered, 18 votes so far, 18 persons did not receive the email (cuz their email is hidden on LP)
<dax> how come it's 18 but there's only 4 people on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2019-October/001906.html
<dax> (or did you repeat the number by accident)
<hggdh> because the folks listed in my mail got there by an error on copy&paste, added by a Gnome crash
<hggdh> (the original email did not have the four listed but, after the crash, some magical thing happened; the four were listed in a previous election email, that I had copied)
<dax> oic
<hggdh> for completeness, the hidden emails are here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ndW62cTzY9/
#ubuntu-irc 2019-11-09
<hggdh> the election of the IRCC has been closed, and an announcement sent to the ML. el and dax were elected (dax will start at end of month)
#ubuntu-irc 2019-11-10
<Guest5216> hola!
<dpward> Hi, the #ubuntu-kernel channel says it is logged in the channel topic, but there are no logs for it past August 22 on irclogs.ubuntu.com. ubuntulog is not joined to the channel. Is this the right place to ask about that?
<dax> hggdh: ^ (highlighting 'cause you're in there and IRCC has channel access to op up and /invite if appropriate)
